
Show HN: ClipGuard – App to Protect and Authenticate Video Interviews - rynop
https://www.clipguard.org/
======
rynop
Creator here. Admittedly this app is only useful for a handful of people. I
wanted to tackle an unsolved problem for my 1st app. Thought this was a nerdy
yet novel solution.

Open to feedback and suggestions. My current line of thinking is maybe I
should donate it to an org like
[https://github.com/guardian](https://github.com/guardian) . Thoughts?

